# Building the Point Blank PB691MXF Spinning Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Winter project delayed due to very, very slow deliveries.

Rod is 6"9, MXF blank. 1/4-5/8oz. Will be using 6lb braid and either a fluoro or mono leader for LMB, SMB, pickerel, or pike in Canada (if the border even opens this year).

Bottom half done - working on guides now.

Fugi KLH CC guides and CC tip top
Winn AR grips
Fugi Perfect Fit trim
Will be wrapped in red, black, and silver Fugi thread. I love this thread!


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks killer!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. For freshwater rods, Point Blank is all I build anymore. I just love their rods.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I use a similar rod for 99% of my saltwater fishing here on the Outer Banks... Have fun in Canada! Ice fishing is on my bucket list


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No ice fishing. I go to Ontario in late June. 100+ smallies a day.

OBX=CTS RODS?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Finished rod with new Shimano Vanford 2500, and 6 lb Berkley X9 braid all ready to fish.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Total weight of rod and reel was under 10 oz...


----------

